# Help!  Replacement Bulbs for pre-lit Christmas tree



## SueDonJ (Dec 8, 2013)

The place where we bought our pre-lit tree six or seven years ago doesn't stock the replacement bulbs - they say there aren't many trees which use the same ones.  I've looked at hundreds of pics while searching and still haven't found them but I don't know what they're called to narrow down the search from, "replacement bulbs for pre-lit Christmas tree."  I will be really appreciative if some of you smart TUGgers are able to help.

Have no idea who the manufacturer is but have a couple pics of a bulb and the labels on the light strands to hopefully get started:
















Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't help wit the specific bulb, but what you may have to do is find something that look similar and replace just the glass bulb, re-using the old green plastic piece.

This is a problem with just about any light strand you buy whether on a prelit tree or not. From year to year they seem to always change the style, size of bulb, or size of the socket. So finding an exact match is never easy. This is why most people just go out and buy a new strand. Of course this is not as feasible of an option with a prelit tree.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Your tree is of the same era as ours --- last year, about half the lights were out it seemed to me. I searched all over the net and in stores for them. Never did find a replacement. 

I bought new strands and just added them. The dead bulbs are still there, but they are not noticeable with the additional lights.

elaine


----------



## hefleycatz (Dec 8, 2013)

You might have to take one with you and find a strand of lights that are similar and try that.   Sometimes it doesn't matter if you try to replace bulbs, the strand itself has just quit.  Had to replace a prelit tree a couple years ago.  Got another one, so far so good.  I  always add extra lights anyway.  Good luck.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CO skier (Dec 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> The place where we bought our pre-lit tree six or seven years ago doesn't stock the replacement bulbs - they say there aren't many trees which use the same ones ...



A string of mini-light is rated for only a 3-4 year life, so it is past time to re-string the tree with new lights.

In the meantime, this is the best advice:



dioxide45 said:


> Can't help wit the specific bulb, but what you may have to do is find something that look similar and replace just the glass bulb, re-using the old green plastic piece.




Take the two small copper wires at the base of the bulb socket and bend them until they are aligned with the bulb and stick straight out the bottom of the socket.  The bulb should then be easily pulled out of the socket.

Trying to find an exact match to the faceted mini-lights will be very difficult.  Buy a new strand of clear mini-lights that uses 3.5 volt lights (the 3.5 volts is listed on the tag attached to your string of lights).  Be sure to match the voltage; use LED lights if that is what your tree currently uses.

Extract the bulbs from the new string by bending the wires at the base of the sockets as before.   Align the two wires of the new bulb with the holes in the socket that fits the string on your tree, and push the light into the socket.  Bend the wires back along the side of the socket as it appears in your picture.  Replace the socket with the new bulb into the string of lights on the tree.  Do this for as many bulbs as you need to replace.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2013)

This is one of the major reasons we bought a fake tree without the lights.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 8, 2013)

By last year, large sections of the original light strands had gone out.
Rather than fix it piecemeal, we removed all the lights and relit the tree with LED strands.
It was a real PIA, but the effect of the new LED lights makes it seem like a new tree.



Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> By last year, large sections of the original light strands had gone out.
> Rather than fix it piecemeal, we removed all the lights and relit the tree with LED strands.
> It was a real PIA, but the effect of the new LED lights makes it seem like a new tree.
> 
> ...



The tree probably doesn't put off as much heat and use as much energy either.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 8, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> By last year, large sections of the original light strands had gone out.
> Rather than fix it piecemeal, we removed all the lights and relit the tree with LED strands.
> It was a real PIA, but the effect of the new LED lights makes it seem like a new tree.



We finally did the same thing a couple of years ago.  Seriously, it took both of us over 6 hours each, using wire clippers, to snip and remove all the lights on our 8' tree.  Big bonus was now it's much lighter and easier to handle, and we string whatever lights we want.

Sue, I've never seen a bulb like yours--it appears to have many different facets to the glass surface.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2013)

I would try a Lowe's hardware store, Big Lot or an Ollie Department they are sell replacement lights.

Good luck.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of your comments.  I'm sure eventually we're going to have to un-string this tree but I don't want to have to do it until we hit Desperation Phase.    Not quite there yet although we've used up all the replacement bulbs we got when we first bought the tree.  Right now one bulb is out but the rest of that string is still lit - if it follows what's happened other years we'll get a day or two out of it before that half-string goes out.

But, I think I've found what I need on eBay!  I don't remember the last time I used eBay/PayPal but I've just finished updating everything in those accounts and bought this guy's lights.  I'll let you know if it's a success when they get here.  :whoopie:

Thanks again!


----------



## Tia (Dec 9, 2013)

What about Batteries Plus Bulbs? They have bulbs now too.


----------

